# New Teacher to Dubai



## Lucywild85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm planning a move to Duabi in September. I've had interviews with Taleem Dubai British School and GEMs Jumeirah Primary School. I wondered if anyone had any advice or knowledge on either of these? I'm 29 and single, teaching for 6 years and currently in leadership. DBS have offered me a leadership role with the extra money on top. The packages are fairly similar, JPS furnished, DBS can be either. I guess any info on the schools, their accommodation and general Dubai living would be great. Moving out for a lifestyle change and a career move...I want to be happy and have a life as well as work! A big questions is knowing about living, DBS are suggesting Motor City and JPS have various. Any advice would be great! Thanks...feeling a little nervous and apprehensive, but excited!


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am afraid I can't comment on either of those schools but I have asked my wife who is a teacher to ask anyone she knows if they can give feedback. The general perception of teaching here is that it can be frustrating as the school organisation can be lacking but the work/life balance tends to be better. I would ask both schools to provide information on resources, schemes of work etc.

In terms of where to live it's hard to judge without knowing what you prefer but I would probably suggest that you would be better in or close to the Marina for DBS. Motor city is fine (it's close to where we live) but it doesn't have much of a social scene for a young single person, with JPR then it's harder as that's more central and I guess it would depend on how you intend to get around.

The one thing I would absolutely make sure of is that they define the accommodation location, type and explain if it's shared or not. I would also find out if there is an option for an allowance instead of the accommodation. We know someone who works for GEMs who is in a flatshare with 2 others organised by the school/GEMs which can be great but it can also be a nightmare.


----------



## ynwa66 (Feb 24, 2015)

Both schools are clients of ours and there's a good chance the advertisement you responded to for these roles were placed by us  GEMS is by far the biggest employer for academic professionals in the UAE. Did they mention what school you'd be working at?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

They did, it's in the original post


----------



## ynwa66 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would go with DBS if its more money and career progression. Motor City is fine, you'll avoid the traffic and tolls coming into work which is a godsend. You will need a license and a car, as its not on the Metro routes. Places like Dubai Marina, Jumeirah, Downtown are only around 10-20 minutes drive away so you won't be missing out on the social scene either.


----------



## Lucywild85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks that's helpful. DBS are offering Motor City only as accommodation, that role has leadership with it too. It seems both are single occupancy apartments.

@TT365 - do you have advice then if GEMs is a bigger company?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Lucy,

I can't comment on working for GEMs but I know ex pats who find it frustrating as their organisation can be lacking that said I have heard that about other schools as well and you will find that is a general issue out here. 

With regards Motor City it is fine, nothing really wrong with it nothing in my opinion to write home about. There is a racing circuit which can be VERY noisy with big events (we could hear the 24 hour race and we lived 4km away) so if you have a chance to choose where you live on Motor City then bear that in mind. Our kids go to school in Motor City so we know a few people over that way and they say it's safe and has a nice community feel. 

It isn't far to the Marina or other livlier areas though from experience of being young/single and in a foreign country it can get a little frustrating if you are always having to commute to socialise but that will of course depend on you and what you want, taxis are certainly cheap but I would budget for a car in Motor City.


----------



## amanda72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, I have experience of both companies. It is that word that defines them. They are both profit making organisations and you will work much harder here than you have ever done in the UK. Out of the two I would say GEMs is marginally more generous and has a marginally better reputation for staff development and retention. JPS is considered the more prestigious of the two schools by many. Whatever you decide there will be highs and lows but good luck.


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

I would say if DBS are offering (you would want that in writing) Motor City you would be FAR better off with them.
GEMS will be very vague about accommodation. Reason being the units there are housing new staff are poor and often a long way from the school you will teach at...I know the new JPS staff this year were housed in a terrible block in Silicon Oasis and are having all sorts of issues.

Motor city to DBS is a pretty easy short journey, but you will need a car of lift share.
Its easy to get anywhere is Dubai from Motor City too.

Good luck


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just don't agree with Amanda; my workload here is so much less than back home.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I like Motor City, and it's an easy trip anywhere. i'm afraid gone are the days of school teachers having apartments in the Marina or even JLT. Rents higher than schools will pay.

Ultimately it's a free place to live...........


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's probably not my place to say but I will anyway, from my casual observations I would say the workload here is about 25% less though it will of course depend on the school and the resources.


----------



## soniyap19 (Feb 26, 2015)

Whatever you decide there will be highs and lows but good luck.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Workload in teaching is hard to define as we're never finished with the things we *want* to do. The difference here in Dubai is that the things you *have* to do can actually be achieved within sensible working hours; this has not been the case in the UK state sector for most of the last decade.

From that point of view, workload is less but will still encroach on your "out of school" time if you have any leadership responsibility to balance. 

One thing that took me a little by surprise was the rigour of the annual KHDA inspection - these are high stakes so don't be surprised to find yourself party to some counter-intelligent nonsense in the run up, nor to find yourself in a school where initiatives are grown as much from desire to appease KHDA and / or parents as they are from desire to educate. C'est la guerre.

Good luck and enjoy - it will certainly be an experience!


----------



## missfrancesca (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, I am also looking to move over to Dubai in September 2015. I have applied for a job via TES but wanted to know other good websites to use & how to find out about job fairs in the UK. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

The Guardian has adverts, there is also Dubizzle over here (which is a website) where there are adverts.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

missfrancesca said:


> Hi, I am also looking to move over to Dubai in September 2015. I have applied for a job via TES but wanted to know other good websites to use & how to find out about job fairs in the UK. Thanks in advance!


TES is the best way unless you know anyone in any schools out here who can hand your CV directly to the headteacher.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

TT365 said:


> It's probably not my place to say but I will anyway, from my casual observations I would say the workload here is about 25% less though it will of course depend on the school and the resources.


Not in the school I work or the schools my friends work in. 

I've been teaching for over 11 years, 10 in London & almost 2 here. I've never worked harder in the UK then I have here. 

This is for possibly for a few reasons. 

Here we do so much more admin. Writing more reports, more parents evenings, more emails home to parents, following up on student absences in form, more break duties, lunch duties, after school clubs etc. Many admin types were taken away from teachers in the UK so that we could focus on actual teaching and learning. 

Many schools are relatively new so nothing much is in place. So as well as the day to day duties of a teacher you have to plan and implement Schemes of work while teaching the course. So adds on to the workload and stress. 

I could go on and on but many might think I'm just another teacher who has nothing better to do. 

But anyone who does work in a school where they do relative less let me know and do they have vacancies? 


:-D


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's all (somewhat) relative... I would agreed that there are definitely more admin aspects to the role of teaching in Dubai but planning is often shared across the year group team which can be 7+ teachers and therefore that work load is arguably reduced as you are not responsible for planning all subjects. 
You are expected to do after school clubs, most often this is unavoidable as it is built into your contracts R&R.
The biggest benefit however is the life style advantages that you are afforded here - and I think is where a lot of people fall down! It is important to find the right balance.
Too much work is damaging... Too much play can be equally so! 
Find the right balance for you and your family/circumstances. Don't be afraid to say 'that can wait until next week'... But remember it will be there to come back to on Sunday!
Good luck to anyone making the decision... Dubai was the right one for me!


----------

